# new MLK statue in DC made in China



## Penn Digger (Aug 25, 2011)

Seriously, I just read a report that the new 30 foot Martin Luther King statue unveiled in DC recently was made/carved in China!!!  Your thoughts?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 25, 2011)

[] You are correct, but what else is new! Ya cant hardly buy anything made in the U.S.A. since a lot of our industry has been sent out of the country. The Mfgrs all want us to pay their prices, but want to make everything in china so they make even more money, and do not want to pay a living wage here. dont get me started, All the Multinational companies that do business here are selfish money grubbing crooks. We are going to go back to before the turn of the century when the robber barons ran this country if the Republicans and some sellout Democrats get their way.Andy


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 25, 2011)

Sadly, I'm not surprised


----------



## Stardust (Aug 25, 2011)

It is sad.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 25, 2011)

> was made/carved in China


 
 that's the least of the contraversies behind that memorial. 
 But remember its DC , its all ok.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 25, 2011)

A statue of an icon of human rights made in a country where human rights are largely ignored? Makes sense to me.. they probably just reworked an extra statue of Mao they had lying around.. [&:]


----------



## carobran (Aug 25, 2011)

thats just pathetic...............nothing is made here anymore[][]and the worst part is,you have to pay more for something thats made here than something thats imported[:'(]..............maybe its cause things made in the U.S are so rare[8|]


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 25, 2011)

I AGREE WITH YOU ALL... IT REMINDS ME OF OVER 20 YEARS AGO ON INDEPENDENCE DAY I NOTICED THE AMERICAN FLAGS THEY WERE SELLING AT 7-11 WERE MADE IN CHINA...IM THINKING WTF..BUYING OUR FLAGS FROM A COUNTRY THAT VIOLATES HUMAN RIGHTS CONSTANT LY.. FRIGGEN SAD...


----------



## coreya (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.apfn.org/APFN/woes.htm   Heres an old article that gives the real reason we have the problems we have, as the author has said it's just a simple 5th grade civics lesson. The problem isn't a republican or a democrat problem, they both are responsible AS ARE WE!!!


----------



## glass man (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like ole Richard M. Nixon got the last laugh after all...one of the things he did was get  China to do "business" with us and boy are we getting the "business" now![8D] JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 25, 2011)

> Martin Luther King


 
 too bad such a good human has to have his memory sullied by such nonsense.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it's a good likeness of him!----The guy that got the privilege to do it -did a good job-regardless of where it was made[].


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the fact that the King family charged em' $800,000.00 for the use of some of his words. I'll bet he never dreamed.


----------



## ncbred (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess thats not any worse than riding around Iowa, Minnesota and Illinois on a Canadian made bus proclaiming you want to see goods everywhere stamped "made in the USA".

 []


----------



## nydigger (Aug 26, 2011)

did they get it at WalMart?[]


----------



## rockbot (Aug 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> I guess thats not any worse than riding around Iowa, Minnesota and Illinois on a Canadian made bus proclaiming you want to see goods everywhere stamped "made in the USA".
> 
> []


 
 [][]

 The facts do remain!


----------



## rockbot (Aug 26, 2011)

yesterday was our tourism report and we had a record number of tourist visit Hawaii from China. They spent the most of all tourist at $300.00 a day.

 So how many of you, my fellow Americans can afford to come to Hawaii right now and spend $300.00 per day?

 I will leave it at that!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 26, 2011)

> yesterday was our tourism report and we had a record number of tourist visit Hawaii from China. They spent the most of all tourist at $300.00 a day.
> 
> So how many of you, my fellow Americans can afford to come to Hawaii right now and spend $300.00 per day?


 
 hurray for the chinese , someone is finally helping our economy.


----------



## ncbred (Aug 26, 2011)

And thats exactly why we need to start back making our own products rockbot.  Made in the USA used to mean something to this country.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 26, 2011)

You need to convince the guy who will get a 5 million dollar bonus if he outsources vs. a 2 million dollar bonus if he builds it in the USA. Only way to convince him is dont buy Chinese junk.


----------



## carobran (Aug 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess


 have yall heard the Toby Keith song''Made in AMERICA'' ,i think it should be the #2 national anthem,................and maybe ''Courtesy of the RED,WHITE,and BLUE'' should be #3[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## JohnN (Aug 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good song, unfortunately no one cares about "Made in America" anymore. I'm remodeling my bathroom, and do you know how hard it is to find a shower faucet that is made in America? It's really quite obvious that to fix the economy, we have to start making things here.


----------



## carobran (Aug 26, 2011)

YEP,..................WE NEED TO MAKE THINGS IN_ AMERICA!!!!!!![sm=lol.gif][]..........there,do ya think oboma[][][:'(] heard that????[8|][8|][8|]_


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

> I'm remodeling my bathroom, and do you know how hard it is to find a shower faucet that is made in America?


 
 Hey John,

 Unless they've changed their modus operandi, did you check out Moen?






 "The James Moen Family - 1932" From.


----------



## JohnN (Aug 26, 2011)

That's what I went for, I think Kohler is also made here, but I didn't see it on the box. And can you guess where American Standard is made? No, not China, but Mexico! I'm pretty sure Mexico doesn't care about any of America's standards.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

> I think Kohler is also made here


 
 You're right, again. Made in beautiful Kohler, Wisconsin. Don't know their outsourcing policies, but the family is very pro USA. Their American Club Hotel in Kohler is a delight.


----------



## ncbred (Aug 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NJCollector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 American Standard baby!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 26, 2011)

There is actually lots of stuff made in the USA. Problem is most people are too lazy to seek them out or they would rather pay $1.00 less for the cheaper foreign import.
 Of couse of you want a plasma TV you are out of luck. Garments are getting tough too.
 When I buy hand tools I try the antique shops first and get good US steel.

 All my antique bottles are 100% USA made !!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 27, 2011)

[]You got that right.......


----------



## rockbot (Aug 27, 2011)

Classic today at work. I sent out one of my workers to pickup a new blow nozzle for our air compressor at work. Someone walked off with our others but thats another story. He comes to work all happy with this nice shiny NAPA nozzle.

 Notice the "CHINA"[]


----------



## rockbot (Aug 27, 2011)

Now this is the best part. Can you believe they left out the most important thing....

 where the hell is the hole?

 and NAPA is proud to put their logo on it!

 Sad I tell you..[&o]


----------



## glass man (Aug 27, 2011)

Strange how in the 50s and 60s  I heard so much about the evils of communism.We even fought two wars over it! If you was a kid in the 50s you were taught a useless drill of ducking under your school desk to be safe if an atomic bonb hit from USSR.If you was a guy with long hair in the 60s you were called a " pinko commie fag"'

 Now the terrible thing is Socialism...is this to take away from the fact a communist country buys so much from us and the ones getting rich don't want people to remember how we once hated communists?I know people try to say they are really capitalists now,but that ain't what they call themselves!Also they were never truly communists in the real sense any way...like here there always were a rich class and a poor class etc.Was never truly every one equal ..also like here.

 All that has happened is more have money [ours] and some are even very rich ..like here.

 Also what has changed is because they have gotten so much money from us ,as well as having stolen many of our techno secrets their military has grown by leaps and bounds..also we are so far in debt to them we may never get out.

 To argue are they commies any more really don't matter..its just a name..they are really more a dictatorship if that makes any one feel any better....


 Can any one speak one of the many many dialects of Chinanese? Might be helpful in the future...hiding under a desk[made in china] won't help!


----------



## suzanne (Aug 27, 2011)

Actually I try always to buy American when possible and American stuff  is usually  cheaper than China's. In Iowa anyway.   Also you don't have to wonder  what sorts  of heavy metals your purchase contains.

 Sometimes buying American is impossible.  I went to Autozone and said I couldn't find a rachet handle made in America to purchase.  The clerk was annoyed.  He pulls one off the rack and says, "Here, this is Duralast, made in America!"  "No it's not" I said and I rolled it over and pointed to the fine print on the packaging, "Made in China".
 Since I did not need the rachet immediately I left without buying one,  but other times I have had to buy  Chinese tools or equipment  because of deadlines.  I simply don't always have time to hunt all over the place in order to buy American.

 The thing is, political campaigns are costly  and foreign countries and corporations provide a lot of the funds. Unions are the opposition to this and they also provide funds but that is another story.  Every time a politician takes money from a foreign country or an American corporation that has moved its base to a foreign country he gives away a piece of America to that country.

 Since China is supporting us we cannot now stand up and demand that tarriffs and regulations be placed on their products.  So it is too late to fix. 

 Another problem is the ignorance of the general population, like the clerk who thought that a rachet handle made by Duralast must be made in America because Duralast is not a Chinese brand name.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2011)

I know one thing for dam sure,all the bottles on my shelf are made in America,oh yeah,except that little dye bottle Rocky gave me   []


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> Looks like ole Richard M. Nixon got the last laugh after all...one of the things he did was get  China to do "business" with us and boy are we getting the "business" now![8D] JAMIE


 

      Trading with the Chinese is not our problem, competing with them has been. How could we start making products here in the USA again, the american worker is too greedy! Not all, but alot. I don't know why folks couldnt see it coming when autoworkers, steelworkers, government workers doing menial tasks, etc. were making more than our teachers, nurses, and other skilled professionals. Making a very livable wage and always wanting more. NO we cant work for the same wage as a poor chap in Asia but folks could be happy knowing that without continued education, a marketable skill, they cant continue to expect to keep making more and more money. Shipping goods is not free. When this became a problem we had a whole generation of " Pinko commi fags" whining about issues that never government should never concern itself with instead of the issues that feed us and promote personal growth to everyone looking. I should say that I am not degreed, rich, or a slick city boy. I grew up in small town Illinois, where many a good farmer is happy that we have traded with the chinese. We used to have local factories all around, now abandoned buildings that could better serve as unemployment offices. Meanwhile, Pedro is working hard down in Mexico, making the same product so he can save money to pay a smuggler to brings his six kids to the the good ole U.S.A. so they can have their butts powdered, and bills paid for the rest of their lives.Meanwhile, many of my friends and neighbors are hoping their benefits get extended and waiting for our trusted government to start another infrastructure project to make the phone from the local hall ring so they can go back to work for a few months. Once in a while they get paid to drive their F350  to go hold up a sign when some scabs driving Toyota's are building a pizza shop paying no mind to the Now Hiring sign in the shops window. Are they the problem? No, they were raised in a time when our economy was strong and watched their parents live out happy lives working 9-5. This was a good time in our country but is long gone and will not return. That's alright it was a very short chapter in our nations history and we as a people can and will recover to live through a new and better chapter. Just like in the past, folks will have to become desperate enough to change and we are not their yet. A democracy, which will still live in, starts and ends in our individual households and our Politicians are no different now than they were in the early days, only the people have changed. I don't like being responsible, but don't see any other way if I want to live happy.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 27, 2011)

We dont make anything anymore?....sure we do. We make some of the best hamburgers in the world.....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> We dont make anything anymore?....sure we do. We make some of the best hamburgers in the world.....


 
 They think their dog burgers are the best.Rotten bastards

 These people are not even human.View at your own discretion.Its not pretty.Not buying from China because of this alone would be a good enough reason.

  http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/171383/20110629/china-considers-ban-on-dog-meat-photos.htm


----------



## rockbot (Aug 27, 2011)

I know Rick. We had a lot of trouble with certain immigrants. They would camp out/live at remote spots along our coast line and completely wipe out every living thing in and around that area. They move up and down the coast doing this. Fortunately a lot of them got caught but only after they killed hundreds of endangered sea turtles.
 Their long liner fishing ships would come right into our inshore waters and catch millions of our deep water fish. The sick part is that its off limits for us Americans but these sob's can come right in and do what every. Just like drilling for oil!
 America has got its head so far up its ars. We need to wake up man![]


----------



## Jim (Aug 27, 2011)

I will go out of my way to buy American-made products. For some items, it is very easy, but others are downright impossible. I buy nothing but Snap-On tools for work. They are expensive, but worth it. So many tools today, even once-reputable brands like NAPA, Blue Point and Stanley, are now mostly Chinese-made garbage.

 I stock about 100 sets of brake lining at my shop, and recently changed suppliers over this issue. The supplier we had bought them from for over 20 years switched to a Chinese junk brand, and the quality was awful. I will not install such substandard trash on my customers' vehicles. The ones we get now are 90%+ USA-made, with an occasional set made in Mexico. I'll take 10% Mexico over 100% China any day.  

 I buy as much as I can from local manufacturers, as well. There are a limited number of products where this is an option for me, but there are a few. I just bought good wide-plank oak flooring, brand new and locally-made, for a fraction of what Lowe's charges for China-made trash that is not half as nice. It pays to look and check around, there may be more things made right in your local area than you would think.  ~Jim


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 28, 2011)

At the rate we're going China will control our economy in a few years, if they don't already now. 44% of every dollar the Federal Government pays out is borrowed and we're only paying the interest we owe to China.  We're screwed and will be screwed by China for years to come.  I do agree with the buy USA campaign, but too few Americans subscribe to the logical way of thinking.

 PD


----------



## suzanne (Aug 28, 2011)

That is one of the most disturbing series of photos I have ever seen.


----------



## sloughduck (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah what happened I can remember when you couldn't buy anything that wasn't made in Japan


> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] You are correct, but what else is new! Ya cant hardly buy anything made in the U.S.A. since a lot of our industry has been sent out of the country. The Mfgrs all want us to pay their prices, but want to make everything in china so they make even more money, and do not want to pay a living wage here. dont get me started, All the Multinational companies that do business here are selfish money grubbing crooks. We are going to go back to before the turn of the century when the robber barons ran this country if the Republicans and some sellout Democrats get their way.Andy


----------



## suzanne (Aug 28, 2011)

So, appliedlip, I assume you are trying to make some kind of point, but you kind of lost me.  Are you saying we should all go to college?  Then after we take out thousands in student loans and get our degree we can go back home and live with our parents again? Because there are already way too many lawyers, IT specialists, or whatever? Or, are you saying we are all lazy and spoiled?  Are you perhaps suggesting that a tradesman that goes through a 5 year apprenticeship and is out in all kinds of weather in a dangerous line of work should apply at pizza hut?  Do you work at Pizza Hut?  Pizza Hut is not going to hire this man because they know he will be out the door as soon as there is a call in the hall.  If he has the brains God gave a goose.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 28, 2011)

It always bothered me when Bush said we needed foreign workers to do jobs americans wouldnt do.
 When I originally had my roof repaired the crew was all americans. Most of them were from West Va. They did a decent job.
 A couple years later I had the same company out to do some work and the whole crew was mexican. They did a poor job and screwed up several things. Question is, were the americans no longer doing it because they didnt want to do the job or because the company could pay the mexicans 1/2 as much to do the job?
 I dont know what the answer is but I know if you dont want to end up competing with people who will accept a lot less than you then you better get a good education or be pretty darn innovative.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello all of you;  I have seen this thread and avoided it, because it was just one item of concern.  Now I know how much effort has fallen into place with the information supplied to us for building little fires under the Washington Staffs behinds.
 > I felt it all started when Nixon gave the Chinese country the free trade agreement;
 > Then it was exacerbated when the Republicans encouraged Big  Companies to get their manufacturing done over seas.  They enforced the idea by giving them tax breaks on the extra money they would make, and some of that was kicked back into their support.
 > Since then all Washington has done is to take money away from the American Common working families. Again helping the big companies screw us with gasoline prices and nothing realistic to the American Way Of Life.

 It just seems to be getting worse every year. RED Matthews


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 29, 2011)

The MLK monument was carved in China? Eh why not, we most likely borrowed the money from them to have it built in the first place.

 I'm glad they immortalized MLK, the man deserves it.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 29, 2011)

A local attorney pointed out to me today that he was bothered by the fact that the MLK memorial statue was 10 feet taller than the Lincoln and Jefferson statues.  Hmmm???


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 29, 2011)

> (in reply to morbious_fod)


 
 I was not saying he shouldn't be given a recognition for he objectives.  He was a great American in my book.  RED Matthews


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 29, 2011)

Amen Red!

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Aug 29, 2011)

We can't only blame "Big Business" for out sourcing our manufacturing and jobs. TO MUCH OVER-REGULATION has contributed much of the problem.

 Unintended consequences don't you think?

 While the goal to clean-up America was admirable it pushed much business out of our country. Big business was handed a gift.

 I can out source at lower cost, charge the same and make more money. Hmm sounds like economics 101.

 So now we don't pollute but "some where else" is doing it for us.[8|] and they have no regulation. sounds like a lose lose situation to me.

 We have the technology to produce stuff in a much more environmental friendly way so lets bring it back home!


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 29, 2011)

Diplomacy and Most-favored Trade status are world's apart. Here's the conundrum. It's the 1960s, and you are a poor white trailer trash boy who jumps the fast tracks of Johnson's Great Society to get a ticket to Harvard. You hook up with upper middle class kids who hate the privileges they've been afforded and frankly, you hate your parents. Mao, Che, and Castro are fashionable because they also hate your government for its free market success and by default, they hate your parents, too. Loco parentis ad extremis. Killing innocents through the SLA, SDS, Weathermen, et. al, gets a little blase with the fall of Saigon, and the Killing Fields is not a star you want to hang your Chairman Mau cap to. After all, you do not want to interfere in Khmer Rouge shennanigans as these are ideological brothers. Go underground and infiltrate the cornerstones of U.S. society: media, government, arts, education, religion. Lambaste traditional mores. Redefine the family. Situational ethics, Moral relativity. You get the picture. Fast foward 20 years. You are now in the thick of the mainstream. You represent a candidate who reinvents democracy. You've finangled yourself into a position as Arkansas governor. It's a stepping stone to greater ideological goals. Its the early 1990s and everyone is drunk on the malaise of good times and amnesia. You are John the Baptist, preparing the way for the new secular messiah. You are elected president because a spoiler by the name of Perot. You are the first president to forge a strict trade relationship with communist China. You are the first president to bolster up every sagging communist country globally and the first to spread the intellectual/industrial/military knowledge around to our adversaries claiming to "level the global playing field". You provide taxpayer dollars and technology to have constructed nuclear reactors in North Korea. Not surprisingly, the same nuclear capability we are now concerned with (but hear little about by the apologist media who largely bought into the "dream"). Of course the Messiah, despite having worn the face of Al Gore previously, a man whom leftards so desperately desired to usher in the age of chains and constraints, was defeated in 2000, would manifest himself as the great usurper to kow-tow the intellectual/developmental/industrial/economic might of the United States, hanging chads notwithstanding (you paid for the recount in the tens-of-millions of dollars). So here we are. The tolerant, diverse, and morally downtrodden superpower about to be eclipsed by an ideological foe who despises freedom. Guess what? While you were trying to convince yourself how great you were by allowing the flotsam and jetsam into your living space, you have brought about your own destruction. Your adulation of the mediocre, the mundane and the uninspired as exemplars to be emulated societally has resulted in a Bevis and Butthead reality. High art is whomever can outgross the next posuer masquerading as an enlightened soul and the soul is reduced to a feeling, highest bidder gets the prize for pot or poontang. After all isn't the Cubs,  Red Sox, Giants. Green Bay Packers the mostest?

 So do you expect me to care one iota about the hardships to come? Doesn't matter to me. Been there done that. Your enlightened, progressive society marginalized people like me eons ago. Aristotle said it best in _Ars Poetica_: "The ignorant masses are most easily swayed by appeals to emotion". You've made your pudding. Now eat it and don't complain to the headmaster that it tastes like offal.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 29, 2011)

Gunther: you pose an interesting question. The bottom line is that there exists a "guild mentality" even among the lowest classes which forces workers from the job market based upon ethnicity. At one time, in recent history, there were "Oakies" who plied the harvest field, traveling from the south to the northernmost fields picking produce throughout the seasonal year. As it stands today if you are not from Michoacan, you do not stand a chance working as a field produce harvester. We have not only been edged out of job possibilities thanks to legislative fiat rewarding foreign markets abroad, we are also forced from viable employment by foreign interlopers domestically. Auto de-fe?


----------



## suzanne (Aug 29, 2011)

[][][]you are correct.  Most people are clueless. That's what the politicians want because sheep are easier to herd than, say, cats.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2011)

so, getting back to the original topic.  
 I guess I'll play the devils advocate.
 The statue was made in China. Why is that a problem?
 Public funds werent used to build it, it was a private endeavor.
 The foudation had to decide what was the best deal they could get.
 The Chinese contributed about 25 million to the project, 
 almost 1/4 of the cost and filling a shortfall that might not have been reached.
 The chinese source for the stone was the best quality stone available.

 The biggest problem I see is that the Chinese human rights record directly conflicts with the life work of MLK.
 Hey, but business is businesss right?[]


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 29, 2011)

Gunther: please enlighten us with your definition of "human rights".


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2011)

read the US bill of rights , its defined pretty well there.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 29, 2011)

As I recall, the Bill of Rights (United States) dealt with the first 10 amendments of the Constitution basically enumerating Locke's dictum of less government in the pursuit of one's true potential (with heavy emphasis on property rights and self-enrichment). Do I interpret this as meaning, from your interpretation, that human rights are those rights unencumbered by the heavy hand of government intrusion?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2011)

if you are trying to creep towards a conclusion that US government is just as bad as the Chinese goverment I think you are on a wild goose chase.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 29, 2011)

The conclusion, based upon empirical method, might reinforce that age-old maxim that one is judged by the company one keeps. After all, does not the United States provide equal opportunity to all in every venue irrespective of race, creed, sex, or political affiliation for instance? (This covenant is noninclusive of avian rights, emancipated or domesticated however).


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2011)

all things considered we do a pretty darn good job, China has a long way to go.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm sure we'll continue to assist China along the way in acheiving its manifest destiny of global dominion. But "human rights"? Well, that's a relative term isn't it Gunther? One to be bantered about as casually and incautiously as small talk during an Everclear chugfest?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 29, 2011)

Andy it IS NOT a Rebublican caused problem that many products are made in China. Rather, it is ENTIRELY a Democrat, and their union handlers, wrought issue. The stranglehold that ruinous unions have over US workers, and their insistence on exorbitant wages, have forced many US manufacturers to fail. When the Dems become business friendly and cease their job killing legislation we might see a return to "Made In USA" goods.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 29, 2011)

The funniest, ironic, or most horrific thing about this statue to a great American ...............is that his family was paid over $800,000 to use his words and likeness ....for his own statue.......The MLK family should be ashamed.  He was a great man but they suck ! ! !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> if you are trying to creep towards a conclusion that US government is just as bad as the Chinese government I think you are on a wild goose chase.


 
 don't for get the dogs, they chase them too.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2011)

> The funniest, ironic, or most horrific thing about this statue to a great American ...............is that his family was paid over $800,000 to use his words and likeness ....for his own statue.......The MLK family should be ashamed.  He was a great man but they suck ! ! !


 
 obviously greatness is not hereditary[]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> Diplomacy and Most-favored Trade status are world's apart. Here's the conundrum. It's the 1960s, and you are a poor white trailer trash boy who jumps the fast tracks of Johnson's Great Society to get a ticket to Harvard. You hook up with upper middle class kids who hate the privileges they've been afforded and frankly, you hate your parents. Mao, Che, and Castro are fashionable because they also hate your government for its free market success and by default, they hate your parents, too. Loco parentis ad extremis. Killing innocents through the SLA, SDS, Weathermen, et. al, gets a little blase with the fall of Saigon, and the Killing Fields is not a star you want to hang your Chairman Mau cap to. After all, you do not want to interfere in Khmer Rouge shennanigans as these are ideological brothers. Go underground and infiltrate the cornerstones of U.S. society: media, government, arts, education, religion. Lambaste traditional mores. Redefine the family. Situational ethics, Moral relativity. You get the picture. Fast foward 20 years. You are now in the thick of the mainstream. You represent a candidate who reinvents democracy. You've finangled yourself into a position as Arkansas governor. It's a stepping stone to greater ideological goals. Its the early 1990s and everyone is drunk on the malaise of good times and amnesia. You are John the Baptist, preparing the way for the new secular messiah. You are elected president because a spoiler by the name of Perot. You are the first president to forge a strict trade relationship with communist China. You are the first president to bolster up every sagging communist country globally and the first to spread the intellectual/industrial/military knowledge around to our adversaries claiming to "level the global playing field". You provide taxpayer dollars and technology to have constructed nuclear reactors in North Korea. Not surprisingly, the same nuclear capability we are now concerned with (but hear little about by the apologist media who largely bought into the "dream"). Of course the Messiah, despite having worn the face of Al Gore previously, a man whom leftards so desperately desired to usher in the age of chains and constraints, was defeated in 2000, would manifest himself as the great usurper to kow-tow the intellectual/developmental/industrial/economic might of the United States, hanging chads notwithstanding (you paid for the recount in the tens-of-millions of dollars). So here we are. The tolerant, diverse, and morally downtrodden superpower about to be eclipsed by an ideological foe who despises freedom. Guess what? While you were trying to convince yourself how great you were by allowing the flotsam and jetsam into your living space, you have brought about your own destruction. Your adulation of the mediocre, the mundane and the uninspired as exemplars to be emulated societally has resulted in a Bevis and Butthead reality. High art is whomever can outgross the next posuer masquerading as an enlightened soul and the soul is reduced to a feeling, highest bidder gets the prize for pot or poontang. After all isn't the Cubs,  Red Sox, Giants. Green Bay Packers the mostest?
> 
> So do you expect me to care one iota about the hardships to come? Doesn't matter to me. Been there done that. Your enlightened, progressive society marginalized people like me eons ago. Aristotle said it best in _Ars Poetica_: "The ignorant masses are most easily swayed by appeals to emotion". You've made your pudding. Now eat it and don't complain to the headmaster that it tastes like offal.


 
 BRAVO........BRAVO.....BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 29, 2011)

In all of this, here is what has been missed. 

 I think he should have had a seat right next to Abe Lincoln in his house and the Memorial should have been renamed the Lincoln and King Liberty memorial. How fitting to Kings cause would this had been had it happened this way.Imagine both men sharing the same place and Ideals. What better way to show the progress that has been made through the years then having these two men seated next to each other immortalized forever.Think of the symbolic image this would have portrayed to the African Americans who still feel slighted today.Both Abe Lincoln and Martin Luther had difficult tasks ahead of  them in their days and met them head on.Abraham Lincoln was Martin Luther Kings greatest inspirer and motivator and had they known each other personally the other way around would also have been true.King chose the place to make his great speech for obvious reasons and where he made it should always be remembered for it. 


 The Speech,August 28th 1963 

 No where in his great speech from the steps of the Lincoln Memorial 'is he asking for our Governments help in this cause period. He is simply only asking for equal opportunity and dignity for his fellow Negroes yes he used the word Negro not African American.All he wanted was a level playing field and respect for his race.He demanded nothing more nothing less.Martin Luther King was a great man with a large set of B A L L S  who told it like it was and encouraged  all Americans PEACEFULLY to see the injustices inflicted upon his relatives and his family still to that day and to rewrite and correct the wrong turn down the wrong road,this country had taken when slavery and prejudice was the norm. The arrogant likes of Malcolm X ,Al Sharpton,Jesse Jackson and others only stand to further divide the cause Martin Luther stood for as they will never be satisfied and will never forgive. 

 It is time to forgive the White folks.The opportunity is there for the taking for anyone willing to work for it, in this still greatest country the world has ever known.I see the problems and end results you have written about Cord and agree with you. Martin Luther King was a motivator,the Great society Johnson implemented and the welfare it created,was and still is a divider.Permanent Government assistance encourages mediocrity plain and simple.It takes the fighting edge away from you.That fighting edge is what made this country,once gone it will be tough to get back 

 When I see the men mentioned above marching on behalf of a crack crazed Rodney King (who was over beaten by the police) but was acting out aggressively enough,that  some of it was deserving to quell him,I say to myself why are they not marching on behalf of the High School athletes,Honor Students and all the other good citizens caught in the drug turf crossfire whose lives were cut short by their own kind,who were trying to better themselves and their families,and were also trying to set a good example to show their neighbors that there was in fact a correct and moral way to climb the gate out of the Ghetto.  

 Ask yourselves this? Why are the good Muslims not protesting peacefully when a small group  from their culture wreak havoc and terror giving them a permanent black eye and lumping them all as not being very trustworthy.Why wont one single Muslim Cleric publicly denounce the terrorists for what they are CRIMINALS plain and simple. 
 Why ? Because they have no B A L L S,Martin Luther King had them big brass ones and he paid to wear them with his life.Martin Luther King was a great American and deserves a place with the founding fathers in their park on the mall. 

  Here is his speech delivered 48 years ago yesterday 



 I am happy to join with you today in what will go down in history as the greatest demonstration for freedom in the history of our nation. 

 Five score years ago, a great American, in whose symbolic shadow we stand today, signed the Emancipation Proclamation. This momentous decree came as a great beacon light of hope to millions of Negro slaves who had been seared in the flames of withering injustice. It came as a joyous daybreak to end the long night of their captivity. 

 But one hundred years later, the Negro still is not free. One hundred years later, the life of the Negro is still sadly crippled by the manacles of segregation and the chains of discrimination. One hundred years later, the Negro lives on a lonely island of poverty in the midst of a vast ocean of material prosperity. One hundred years later, the Negro is still languished in the corners of American society and finds himself an exile in his own land. And so we've come here today to dramatize a shameful condition. 

 In a sense we've come to our nation's capital to cash a check. When the architects of our republic wrote the magnificent words of the Constitution and the Declaration of Independence, they were signing a promissory note to which every American was to fall heir. This note was a promise that all men, yes, black men as well as white men, would be guaranteed the "unalienable Rights" of "Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness." It is obvious today that America has defaulted on this promissory note, insofar as her citizens of color are concerned. Instead of honoring this sacred obligation, America has given the Negro people a bad check, a check which has come back marked "insufficient funds." 

 But we refuse to believe that the bank of justice is bankrupt. We refuse to believe that there are insufficient funds in the great vaults of opportunity of this nation. And so, we've come to cash this check, a check that will give us upon demand the riches of freedom and the security of justice. 

 We have also come to this hallowed spot to remind America of the fierce urgency of Now. This is no time to engage in the luxury of cooling off or to take the tranquilizing drug of gradualism. Now is the time to make real the promises of democracy. Now is the time to rise from the dark and desolate valley of segregation to the sunlit path of racial justice. Now is the time to lift our nation from the quicksands of racial injustice to the solid rock of brotherhood. Now is the time to make justice a reality for all of God's children. 

 It would be fatal for the nation to overlook the urgency of the moment. This sweltering summer of the Negro's legitimate discontent will not pass until there is an invigorating autumn of freedom and equality. Nineteen sixty-three is not an end, but a beginning. And those who hope that the Negro needed to blow off steam and will now be content will have a rude awakening if the nation returns to business as usual. And there will be neither rest nor tranquility in America until the Negro is granted his citizenship rights. The whirlwinds of revolt will continue to shake the foundations of our nation until the bright day of justice emerges. 

 But there is something that I must say to my people, who stand on the warm threshold which leads into the palace of justice: In the process of gaining our rightful place, we must not be guilty of wrongful deeds. Let us not seek to satisfy our thirst for freedom by drinking from the cup of bitterness and hatred. We must forever conduct our struggle on the high plane of dignity and discipline. We must not allow our creative protest to degenerate into physical violence. Again and again, we must rise to the majestic heights of meeting physical force with soul force. 

 The marvelous new militancy which has engulfed the Negro community must not lead us to a distrust of all white people, for many of our white brothers, as evidenced by their presence here today, have come to realize that their destiny is tied up with our destiny. And they have come to realize that their freedom is inextricably bound to our freedom. 

 We cannot walk alone. 

 And as we walk, we must make the pledge that we shall always march ahead. 

 We cannot turn back. 

 There are those who are asking the devotees of civil rights, "When will you be satisfied?" We can never be satisfied as long as the Negro is the victim of the unspeakable horrors of police brutality. We can never be satisfied as long as our bodies, heavy with the fatigue of travel, cannot gain lodging in the motels of the highways and the hotels of the cities. We cannot be satisfied as long as the Negro's basic mobility is from a smaller ghetto to a larger one. We can never be satisfied as long as our children are stripped of their self-hood and robbed of their dignity by signs stating: "For Whites Only." We cannot be satisfied as long as a Negro in Mississippi cannot vote and a Negro in New York believes he has nothing for which to vote. No, no, we are not satisfied, and we will not be satisfied until "justice rolls down like waters, and righteousness like a mighty stream."Â¹ 

 I am not unmindful that some of you have come here out of great trials and tribulations. Some of you have come fresh from narrow jail cells. And some of you have come from areas where your quest -- quest for freedom left you battered by the storms of persecution and staggered by the winds of police brutality. You have been the veterans of creative suffering. Continue to work with the faith that unearned suffering is redemptive. Go back to Mississippi, go back to Alabama, go back to South Carolina, go back to Georgia, go back to Louisiana, go back to the slums and ghettos of our northern cities, knowing that somehow this situation can and will be changed. 

 Let us not wallow in the valley of despair, I say to you today, my friends. 

 And so even though we face the difficulties of today and tomorrow, I still have a dream. It is a dream deeply rooted in the American dream. 

 I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal." 

 I have a dream that one day on the red hills of Georgia, the sons of former slaves and the sons of former slave owners will be able to sit down together at the table of brotherhood. 

 I have a dream that one day even the state of Mississippi, a state sweltering with the heat of injustice, sweltering with the heat of oppression, will be transformed into an oasis of freedom and justice. 

 I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character. 

 I have a dream today! 

 I have a dream that one day, down in Alabama, with its vicious racists, with its governor having his lips dripping with the words of "interposition" and "nullification" -- one day right there in Alabama little black boys and black girls will be able to join hands with little white boys and white girls as sisters and brothers. 

 I have a dream today! 

 I have a dream that one day every valley shall be exalted, and every hill and mountain shall be made low, the rough places will be made plain, and the crooked places will be made straight; "and the glory of the Lord shall be revealed and all flesh shall see it together."2 

 This is our hope, and this is the faith that I go back to the South with. 

 With this faith, we will be able to hew out of the mountain of despair a stone of hope. With this faith, we will be able to transform the jangling discords of our nation into a beautiful symphony of brotherhood. With this faith, we will be able to work together, to pray together, to struggle together, to go to jail together, to stand up for freedom together, knowing that we will be free one day. 

 And this will be the day -- this will be the day when all of God's children will be able to sing with new meaning: 

     My country 'tis of thee, sweet land of liberty, of thee I sing. 

     Land where my fathers died, land of the Pilgrim's pride, 

     From every mountainside, let freedom ring! 

 And if America is to be a great nation, this must become true. 

 And so let freedom ring from the prodigious hilltops of New Hampshire. 

     Let freedom ring from the mighty mountains of New York. 

     Let freedom ring from the heightening Alleghenies of Pennsylvania. 

     Let freedom ring from the snow-capped Rockies of Colorado. 

     Let freedom ring from the curvaceous slopes of California. 

 But not only that: 

     Let freedom ring from Stone Mountain of Georgia. 

     Let freedom ring from Lookout Mountain of Tennessee. 

     Let freedom ring from every hill and molehill of Mississippi. 

     From every mountainside, let freedom ring. 

 And when this happens, when we allow freedom ring, when we let it ring from every village and every hamlet, from every state and every city, we will be able to speed up that day when all of God's children, black men and white men, Jews and Gentiles, Protestants and Catholics, will be able to join hands and sing in the words of the old Negro spiritual: 

                 Free at last! Free at last! 

                 Thank God Almighty, we are free at last!

 Better yet,where would have been a better  place to have erected a memorial of King then right where he gave the famous speech on the steps Of the Lincoln Memorial..Had it been located there all vistors wanting to see Lincoln would have had to go by King first,acknowledging his presence and all he stood for.................................... Steve


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 29, 2011)

This has been a very interesting read.   Thanks.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That wasn't in a direct reply to you or anything, just a bit of personal musing.


----------



## carobran (Aug 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Steve/sewell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ahhhh,the great state of Mississippi,arguably the greatest state in america..............................and its true,we gots lots of mole hills[][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 31, 2011)

Molehill?


----------



## carobran (Aug 31, 2011)

ya know,the little ''hills'' moles make in you yard?[8|][]


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 31, 2011)

I know what mole hills are, but is it reference to the issues of the time in Mississippi.  Seemingly little, but oh so important?  Making a mountain out of a mole hill?  Please treat me as an idiot as I do not profess to know much about these times as they were just before I was born.

 PD


----------



## carobran (Aug 31, 2011)

i think it was reffering to every hill _and_ mole hill,as in absolutely everywhere,but i aint sure,sometimes i dont think things through[8|][&:][]


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 2, 2011)

OK Branden, I smell what you're thinkin?

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Mr. Mator,

 I saw my first TV news story on the King Memorial today via CNN. Maya Angelou ain't happy either.












 "Poet and author Maya Angelou is not happy with a paraphrased quote from Martin Luther King Jr. inscribed in his new memorial in Washington, saying the shortened version makes him sound like an â€œarrogant twitâ€ because itâ€™s out of context, reports the Washington Post.

 The words were from a sermon King delivered Feb. 4, 1968, at Atlantaâ€™s Ebenezer Baptist Church, two months before he was assassinated, about a eulogy that could be given when he died.

 King said, â€œYes, if you want to say that I was a drum major, say that I was a drum major for justice. Say that I was a drum major for peace. I was a drum major for righteousness. And all of the other shallow things will not matter.â€

 On Tuesday, Angelou, who consulted on the memorial, told The Post King would have never said of himself that he was a drum major, Angelou said, but rather that others might say that of him.

 â€œHe had a humility that comes from deep inside,â€ Angelou told newspaper. â€œThe â€˜ifâ€™ clause that is left out is salient. Leaving it out changes the meaning completely.â€ From.

 ****************************************************************

 "The Martin Luther King Jr. Memorial was designed and sculpted by a Chinese artist using Chinese materials and designed in China. It was eventually transported in pieces to America to be assembled, but only with the aid of a team of Chinese stonemasons who were flown in specifically for the job. Stateside, the masons worked free of charge to erect the monument and when asked by the Washington Post why they accepted the job on pro bono terms, one worker said â€œto bring glory to the Chinese peopleâ€ and to work for â€œnational honor...â€

 "Elsewhere, those behind the monument are receiving criticism for selecting a Chinese sculptor for what some say was an issue of money. One African American sculptor, Ed Dwight, says he was told by the backers of the MLK Memorial that they were hoping that choosing a Chinese artist would persuade the Chinese government to give them upwards of $25 million to reach their fundraising goal. Speaking to The Telegraph, Dwight adds that King would be â€œturning over in his graveâ€ if he knew that his monument was made in a communist country..."

 "There is at least one solid connection between communism and the MLK memorial, however. One of Yixinâ€™s most notable works on his resume include a sculpture of Chinese dictator Mao Zedong. Yixin says he has also fashioned a bronze bust of US President Barack Obama, which he intends on giving to the commander in chief." From.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 2, 2011)

That is quite upsetting. MLK was a great man and should be honored better then this. The whole thing is sad.
 With all the talent in this country the black community couldn't find one of their own to design and build this monument.

 It reminds me of the cheap imported fake Hawaiian style stuff that Walmart sells to the tourist.


----------

